# Tohatsu vs Yamaha



## Redfinder15T (Oct 9, 2019)

New to the forum here and saw numerous posts about Tohatsu. Been wanting to repower my 15T and bouncing back between a Tohatsu 50hp or 60hp against a 40hp yamaha 4stroke. Weight of all 3 are within 8 lbs, price $500 between. Rigged and ready for a Yamaha but could get 10-20 more hp from a Tohatsu. I've only ever owned Yamaha 2strokes and looking for opinions and issues anyone has had with either outboard? Thanks for any info.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There's no math there for me, you can get 50% more horse power with the hatsu for just a few hundred bucks. I'd go with that.


----------



## Redfinder15T (Oct 9, 2019)

My main concern is buying a Kia (tohatsu) over Ford (yamaha). 5 yr warranty on Tohatsu and 6 yr on Yamaha's right now.


----------



## Redfinder15T (Oct 9, 2019)

Redfinder15T said:


> My main concern is buying a Kia (tohatsu) over Ford (yamaha). 5 yr warranty on Tohatsu and 6 yr on Yamaha's right now.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Redfinder15T said:


> My main concern is buying a Kia (tohatsu) over Ford (yamaha). 5 yr warranty on Tohatsu and 6 yr on Yamaha's right now.


Why do you compare the Tohatsu to a Kia and Yamaha to a Ford?

(FYI I am an owner of both outboards)


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Tohatsu hands down.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Call around you might get a better price that northeast marine. I hated having to deal with those guys. They don't take much pride in the work they do and they don't do it in a timely manner. Try Antoinette marine in Hudson. Those guys were always straight shooters with me.


----------



## Redfinder15T (Oct 9, 2019)

jlindsley said:


> Why do you compare the Tohatsu to a Kia and Yamaha to a Ford?
> 
> (FYI I am an owner of both outboards)


I have no experience with tohatsu nor friends who ever owned one. And they're fairly new on the scene locally as far as larger outboards (I know they've been building outboards for years). Every time I look I see a Yamaha, I've yet to see a Tohatsu any where I go. Just concerned about reliability, longevity, curious how their 60hp can be 40lbs lighter than Yamaha's 60hp as well. Only thing I found is tohatsu being 3cyl yamaha being 4 cyl.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Redfinder15T said:


> I have no experience with tohatsu nor friends who ever owned one. And they're fairly new on the scene locally as far as larger outboards (I know they've been building outboards for years). Every time I look I see a Yamaha, I've yet to see a Tohatsu any where I go. Just concerned about reliability, longevity, curious how their 60hp can be 40lbs lighter than Yamaha's 60hp as well. Only thing I found is tohatsu being 3cyl yamaha being 4 cyl.


Gotcha, if I am not mistaken Tohatsu is one of Japan’s oldest outboard manufacturers. All of the larger outboards are Honda’s and the smaller Mercury/nissans are Tohatsu.

I would agree with others Tohatsu is the way to go for increases hp and less of a cost. Yamahas have had their fair share of problems (carbs on smaller outboards, balancers on 150s, 225 corrosion..). The new Tohatsu 40-50 4 strokes came out around 2014 and have had very little negative feedback. They also hang them on 50 plus thousand dollar skiffs as well if that makes you feel better


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

In a world of getting more power out of a smaller engine, I was suprised to see the Yamaha 50-60-70 hp engines were 4 cylinders.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting the numbers. Can you tell me if the tohatsu's are the new lightweight MFS60, or the older models? I might be in the market.


----------



## Redfinder15T (Oct 9, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> Thanks for posting the numbers. Can you tell me if the tohatsu's are the new lightweight MFS60, or the older models? I might be in the market.


That's the newer lighter MFS60


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a damn good price on the 60hp if that's all in with controls and setup. I called around a few months ago and was getting quotes in the 9k range.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/bod/d/homosassa-springs-tohatsu-60hp-four/6985504848.html
this is a pretty solid deal if you don't mind white.


----------



## C.tanner (Nov 20, 2021)

[QUOTE="Redfinder15T said:


> New to the forum here and saw numerous posts about Tohatsu. Been wanting to repower my 15T and bouncing back between a Tohatsu 50hp or 60hp against a 40hp yamaha 4stroke. Weight of all 3 are within 8 lbs, price $500 between. Rigged and ready for a Yamaha but could get 10-20 more hp from a Tohatsu. I've only ever owned Yamaha 2strokes and looking for opinions and issues anyone has had with either outboard? Thanks for any info.


"Redfinder15T, post: 652992, member: 30722"]
New to the forum here and saw numerous posts about Tohatsu. Been wanting to repower my 15T and bouncing back between a Tohatsu 50hp or 60hp against a 40hp yamaha 4stroke. Weight of all 3 are within 8 lbs, price $500 between. Rigged and ready for a Yamaha but could get 10-20 more hp from a Tohatsu. I've only ever owned Yamaha 2strokes and looking for opinions and issues anyone has had with either outboard? Thanks for any info.
[/QUOTE]


Redfinder15T said:


> New to the forum here and saw numerous posts about Tohatsu. Been wanting to repower my 15T and bouncing back between a Tohatsu 50hp or 60hp against a 40hp yamaha 4stroke. Weight of all 3 are within 8 lbs, price $500 between. Rigged and ready for a Yamaha but could get 10-20 more hp from a Tohatsu. I've only ever owned Yamaha 2strokes and looking for opinions and issues anyone has had with either outboard? Thanks for any info.


I have a 50 hp Tahatsu 4 stroke ,I am 68 yrs. old and have owned a boat almost all my life ,this is the biggest piece of junk I have ever had ,it has been in the shop more than all my other motors combined , just had a new power head installed ,and it's back in the shop again with a fried piston from the injector being plugged so I'm told , hope this helps out ,me personally I would go with Yamaha, I had a 2 stroke for abou 17 yrs. in the shop 2 times for a water pump impeller change , That's it  not happy with Tahatsu at ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Redfinder15T (Oct 9, 2019)

C.tanner said:


> "Redfinder15T, post: 652992, member: 30722"]
> New to the forum here and saw numerous posts about Tohatsu. Been wanting to repower my 15T and bouncing back between a Tohatsu 50hp or 60hp against a 40hp yamaha 4stroke. Weight of all 3 are within 8 lbs, price $500 between. Rigged and ready for a Yamaha but could get 10-20 more hp from a Tohatsu. I've only ever owned Yamaha 2strokes and looking for opinions and issues anyone has had with either outboard? Thanks for any info.



Thanks for the feed back and surely sorry about your experience. I ended up going with the yamaha f40 for several reasons. Biggest being dealer location. Motor now has 198 hours and so far all is well just staying up on regular maintenance. Only downfall from selling my yamaha c40 2 stroke and going to the yamaha f40 4stroke was low end torque and top end speed. Had to trade my 11p 3 blade and go to a 10p 4 blade prop to keep close to same plane time but lost 4 mph. A 9p 4 blade prop jumps on plane but top speed was like 22-23 lightly loaded.


----------

